
Don’t Build a Startup, Build a Business - JayTsa
https://medium.com/@SoldOutSupplier/dont-build-a-startup-build-a-business-127b61328922
======
bgammon
> Remember, the focus of a business should be on delivering value and making
> money while doing so, unlike a usualstartup, whose sole purpose often seems
> to be burning money and thinking of ways to eventually turn a profit in the
> future.

Rewrite: offering a free service, then boiling the frog by slowly introducing
more ad revenue schemes until eventually users are fed up and jump ship to the
next iteration of the same service.

~~~
horsecaptin
Ohh, do you mean Youtube? They seem to be doing pretty good!

------
kolinko
I wonder if the author checked previous discussions on exactly the same topic.

------
dkarapetyan
Similarly don't build a product, build a process.

